# Problem mit Berechnungen



## Mileu (21. Sep 2007)

Hallo,
bin am Verzweifeln. Ich will auf meiner Seite für acht Geburtstage gleichzeitig unter den jeweiligen Bildern tagesaktuell das Alter in Jahre, Monate und Tage ausgeben. Das Script für die Berechnung habe ich nach Suchen gefunden, aber nun soll das ganze acht Mal geschehen. Hier das Script:




```
<html>
<head>
<title>Homepage-Alter</title>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
today = new Date();
bYear   = 1999;  // Start Jahr
bMonth = 6;  // Start Monat
bDay    = 21;  // Start Tag
tYear    =  today.getFullYear(); 
tMonth  =  (today.getMonth() ) + 1 ;
tDay     =  today.getDate();
tHour    =  today.getHours();
fYear    = 0;
fMonth  = 0;
fDay     = 0;
fHour    = 0;
x = 0;
y = 0;
z = 0;
a = 0;
b = 0;
c = 0;
function testMonth() {
     if (y==4 || y==6 || y==9 || y==11) x=30
     else if (y==2) x=28 
     else x=31 
}
function testDay() {
     fDay = (z - bDay) + tDay;
          if (fDay > a) {
               fMonth += 1;
               fDay = fDay - a;
          }
}
y = bMonth;
testMonth();
z = x;
y = bMonth;
testMonth();
a = x;
if (bMonth <= tMonth) {
     fYear = tYear - bYear;
     fMonth = (tMonth - bMonth);
     testDay();
}
fYear = (tYear - bYear) - 1
fMonth = ((12 - bMonth) + tMonth) - 1;
testDay();
if (fMonth >= 12) {
     fYear += 1;
     fMonth -= 12;
}
with(Math) {
theYear=fYear;
tensYear=floor(theYear/10);
onesYear=theYear-(tensYear*1);
theMonth=fMonth
tensMonth=floor(theMonth/10);
onesMonth=theMonth-(tensMonth*1);
theDay=fDay
tensDay=floor(theDay/10);
onesDay=theDay-(tensDay*1);
var testArray = new makeArray("Januar", "Februar", "M&rz", "April", "Mai", "Juni", "Juli", "August", "September", "Oktober", "November", "Dezember");
for (z=1; z<=12; z++) {
  if (tMonth==z) {
      var b=testArray[z] 
   }
}
for (z=1; z<=12; z++) {
  if (bMonth==z) {
      var c=testArray[z] 
   }
}
}
var page
page = "Heutiges Datum: [b]"+tDay+". "+b+" "+tYear+".[/b]
"
page += "Diese Seite ist seit dem  [b]"+bDay+". "+c+" "+bYear+"[/b] im Netz
"
page += "Also genau [b]"
if(parseInt(tensYear+onesYear) == 1) {
    page += tensYear + onesYear + " Jahr[/b],[b] "
}
else {
    page += tensYear + onesYear + " Jahre[/b],[b] "
}
if(parseInt(tensYear+onesYear) == 0) {
    page += ""
}

if(parseInt(tensMonth+onesMonth) == 1) {
    page += tensMonth + onesMonth + " Monat [/b]und[b] "
}
else {
    page += tensMonth + onesMonth + " Monate [/b]und[b] "
}
if(parseInt(tensDay+onesDay) == 1) {
    page += tensDay + onesDay + " Tag[/b]."
}
else {
    page += tensDay + onesDay + " Tage[/b]."
}
function makeArray() {
      this.length = makeArray.arguments.length
      for (var i = 0; i < this.length; i++)
      this[i+1] = makeArray.arguments[i]
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<font face="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif">
[list=1]
<p align="center">Dieses Script zeigt an seit wann deine Homepage Online ist
<p align="center">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- Hide this script from old browsers --
document.write(page)
// -- End Hiding Here -->
</script>
<center>
<p align="center">

</center>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript" TYPE="text/javascript" src="../ms.js">
<!--
//-->
</SCRIPT>
  </p>
[/list]
</body></html>
```

Gebe zu, ich bin in Sachen Java ein Laie. Für Hilfe wäre ich Dankbar.

Michael


----------



## Marco13 (21. Sep 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2007)

> Gebe zu, ich bin in Sachen Java ein Laie.


hehe

_[Edit by Beni: nach JavaScript verschoben]_


----------



## Mileu (21. Sep 2007)

He Super,

Anfängern wird hier ja richtig gut mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden.


----------



## Jango (21. Sep 2007)

Mileu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> He Super,
> 
> Anfängern wird hier ja richtig gut mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden.


Anfängern schon - aber Ignoranten, die selbst zum Lesen der Regeln zu faul sind - eben nicht.  :wink:


----------



## maki (21. Sep 2007)

Das hier ist ein Java Forum, kein Javascript Forum

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic17227_ihr-seid-falschen-forum.html

Du bist hier im falschen Mileu


----------

